# Stoker computer - problems/solutions, just looking for guidance in life



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

Anyone running a computer to the stoker? I am thinking (by de-fault) I will go with splicing wires from my captain computer to my stoker computer. 

However I really like the idea of a wireless stoker computer. Anyone had luck with this? I am worried about the range. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Wireless rocks*

I used a wireless for years and i really liked it. Mine was a VDO and I don't think it's made any more. On a tandem, you could put the wheel sensor on the rear wheel to get it closer to the stoker bars.

I'm currently running a garmin edge 305 GPS unit. No sensor needed, and they don't care where they are mounted. (You could actually run two of them if you wanted to... )Kinda pricey, but they are really far superior to the old fashioned computers, and super super easy to use/swap/move around between bikes. Mine has settings for three different bike profiles - one for my roadie, one for my SS and one for my FS bike.


----------



## Lefty'sLefty (Mar 17, 2006)

*My stoker has one.*

I tried two (or three? cant remember) wireless ones, the range (from stoker bars to rear wheel which was closest) was about 10cm too far. I dug out an old wired computer I hadn't used in years cuz I figured if it didn't work I was out next to nothing. It works like a charm but I did have to splice in some additional wire. I used some black 2 conductor wire very small stuff similar in size to the original computer wire. I very carefully spliced using black heat-shrink tubing. It really doesn't look bad at all. Run the wire down the stoker stem and down the captain seatpost. Leave a "curl" in the wire where the seatpost meets the seattube to allow for any future captain seat height adjustment. Then run the wires next to brake cable housings to the left side seat stay and fashion a bracket for the sensor. I used a piece of aluminum flat stock and bent it to fit (one or two wraps of electrical tape prevent the aluminum bracket from scratching the paint.

Kinda long description I know if yo want pictures I'll post some.


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

Thank you. If you want to post some pictures, go ahead. I am thinking I am going to splice my stoker wires into the captain’s computer so I will run one pick-up and two computers. I am going to run it by the brake cable but can’t decide how to do that and make it look good. If you want to post pics of that, that would be cool. 

I have heard about those older VDO computers having an incredible range. I still like wireless however I would have to drop some bucks to get it so I think wired one at this point in my life. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*On VDO Wireless*

My girlfriend just reminded me that I threw one of my VDO wireless heads into the great abyss after like three rides in a row where the battery died. THey take a litte battery that looks like half of a AA and they burn throught them like popcorn at a matinee.

The other problem I remember about those computers was that there was interference between my heartrate montitor and the Speedo. Not a big deal anymore, since I don't usually wear one on a Mountain bike, but I used to use my HRM a lot on the road.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

We use a GPS no wires no calibration lots of info and down loadable to the computer (I found a 305 for 120 USD) and it's rechargeable as well :thumbsup:


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

bush_belay said:


> Anyone running a computer to the stoker? I am thinking (by de-fault) I will go with splicing wires from my captain computer to my stoker computer.
> 
> However I really like the idea of a wireless stoker computer. Anyone had luck with this? I am worried about the range.
> 
> Thanks.


Actually around 20 years ago when I rode tandem the stoker had the ONLY computer.
Wireless wasn't the rage then and it was simply easier to put it back there.

Why does the captain need it anyhow?
Besides, it gives the stoker something to look at...besides my well turned a$$ of course


----------



## Lefty'sLefty (Mar 17, 2006)

*Sorry it took so long*

here are some pictures . Pretty marginal photos hope they're of some use


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I love pictures of dirty tandems


----------



## bush_belay (Oct 15, 2004)

So I attempted the set-up this weekend (yeah attempted). The computer I purchased just does not amplify the current enough at the pick up (I suppose). It will power one computer, but as soon as a second computer is hooked up in line it zeros them both out. Upon removing the two back to one, it works fine (regardless of the computer). I tried a ‘stronger’ magnet and closed the gap of the magnet and pick up and still nothing. I thought about making a little amplifier after the pick up (powered by a little watch battery) but then I laughed at the idea and so now I am going to run two pick ups, one on the rear, one on the front. Yeah, not as cool as one pick-up, but I tried. Thanks for the advice. If you have any more about electronics (or life) insert it here _________. I guess I should have dropped a little more bucks, but I am in that tax bracket of ‘graduate student’.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2007)

*Mounting stokers computers on tandem bikes...*

I've seen some road and TT tandems with a wireless computer mounted upside down on the stokers seat post - just above the seat clamp. The stoker just puts their head down and can read the speed/mileage upside down. Probably works best on a road tandem where your head is often down while you're hammering, but it's short and clean and will let you run a wireless computer off of the rear wheel and still be in range.

Might work having the computer on rear of the stoker top tube as well.

The SIGMA computers (among others) have a mount that can be rotated 90 degrees to you can mount on a stem - or in this case a seatpost or top tube. Much cleaner than running wires all over the place.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Just a comment that we've been successfully running a VDO C2 DS-series (digital transmitter) for a couple of months and it hasn't hiccupped once. It's set up on the stoker's handlebar with the transmiter on the fork. You can often get these as cheap as $40 at Performance.


----------

